# Transmission code EZZ and EKC....interchangeable????



## 1.8TTony (Oct 31, 2014)

I bought a 2001 Passat with the 2.8 v6 motor. The trans code is EZZ. Supposedly the transmission needs to be replaced, I found an EKC code transmission at a local wrecking yard.....are they interchangeable? I know the EKC will bolt up the same as the original EZZ transmission. But will it operate the same? I don't want to put the EKC trans in and have the car go into limp mode. 

I was told the EKC transmission is in a2001 Passat manufactured in the month of May. The car has the two piece headlight/blinker assembly so I'm really thinking the year of the car is 2000.

Earlier today I bought a 2001 Passat manufactured in February of 2001. It has the transmission code EKC.

Are these two transmissions perfectle interchangeable?



I read in a transmission chart that the Audi A4 and A6 use both transmissions in cars from the years 200-2001.....thought there are more years the EZZ trans has been used.


----------

